# Hi



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm new to the boards although I've lurked for a while now.

My name is Amanda and I live in Virginia. I'm married with 3 furkids and 4 fish kids.

I have two cats. My first one, Sheba, was a stray that I found when she was about 6 weeks old. There's an interesting story behind her, but that'll have to wait for another time. My second cat, Snickers was given to me by a lady who lives in the apartments above the office where I work. She often let her cat out to roam. He'd always come to my office and meow at me through the window. One day I struck up a conversation with her about him and she offered to give him to me. She said she felt guilty keeping him in her small apartment because she really didn't have time for him.

I also have a rottweiler named Bear. He adores Sheba and Snickers. He was raised with cats and he definitly has a respect for the "claws".

My fish kids are Oscars and Pictus Catfish. I have two of each. 

Thats about it for my zoo......for now!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey and welcome to the forums!
I love oscars, and pictus catfish are amazing, i LOVE those long tentlcles i guess they are. Did you know they have little spines on those?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

Unfortunately I found out the hard way that they've got spiny whiskers. The first one I brought home got stuck in the net and it took me forever to get him out....so I just put the second one in there water and all. 

I never thought I'd be a fish person. My husband kept pestering me for an Oscar and once we got one I was hooked! We've got a 75 gal and a 55 gal. I'm hoping to reinforce the floor in my living room and trade those two in on a 150 gal.


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

oooooooooooh cool!
i got a measly 10 gal with at the moment 2 swordtails (females) 3 swordtail babies, they take so long to grow!!! and a clown plecotamous.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I can just imagine a kitty coming to my window at work, thats just too cute to ignore! Anyways post some pictures when you can. :lol:


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi there welcome to the forum the kitty in your avator is really cute


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes. I have become a cat forum "junkie". I can't make it through the day without checking the boards :lol:


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi & Welcome! The brown tabby in your avatar is very cute! :wink:


----------

